# A Great Gift Idea For Your Wife or Lady



## Goldenrod1 (Apr 8, 2021)

Reprinted from the Illinois/national Whizzer newsletter

I never cared for a rectangular sander since I do small toys. When Al Blum suggested that I buy a Warrior pocket sander at Harbor Freight I hesitated for months even though it is only $40. The orbital is fast, light and has Velcro pads. I only use up the point so I keep trimming that part off and moving the old pad forward. It is fast on metal frames but (as in the last article) my double life spills together. It sands wood in pointed corners as well as flat areas.   This example is a top launcher.  The sun beckons, and the wind blows the sawdust off me when I ride my bike while exercising the energetic pooch on a leash. Remember to take your vitamins because you will soon be stomping down on those one-piece cranks for group rides.


----------

